# Ilf setup for hunting



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

300 for the riser or the whole set up ? 

My opinion is to buy the Best riser that you can afford and than try different limbs on the exchanges till you find a set that appeals to you.

Again ILF limbs and risers are easily available on the different exchanges for a fair price 

As for hunting risers there are many anything from TT is good with the Tatan being excellent 

Problem is Titans don't come up for sale a lot and when they do they command a good return on initial investment 

In my opinion you are heading in the right direction going ILF for a hunting rig


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

I am trying to do the 300.00 for the whole set up but I guess it could be an option to just purchase the riser first and get limbs next month. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Hoyt excel 21" risers littleless than $200 & tradtech wood glass black max limbs are about $130 - course you'll need a string & rest/plunger too unless you build up the shelf - the Hoyt has lots of admirers - M


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

So what makes a riser more "huntable"? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

You can hunt with almost any riser 

But most hunting risers are in the 17 to 19 inch range at least those seem to be the most popular

There is no wrong or right in this game it is just personal opinion. You can shoot from the shelf or from a rest. You can even use plastic veins off a rest for hunting in the rain or you can only shoot from the shelf. What ever floats your boat 

When I think of a hunting specific ILF Riser I think of a Titan ,Das, Dryad , Morison, Border and the many 17 to 19 inch risers Trad Tech puts out 

To me the longer target oriented risers lend them self more to just that and maybe some 3 D 

But you can shoot a full blown Olympic rig in the woods if that's your bag . I've always kinda liked them  

There is no wrong or right in archery just bad form


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used a 21" Hoyt excel and a 19" tradtech Titan for hunting. Both are nice and will get the job done. But really there are quite a bit of great shorter ilf risers out there, as JP pointed out. Also you may consider finding a warfed(old compound risers retro fitted with ILF) riser if your trying to stretch your dollar.


----------



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just asking- why are you looking for an ilf hunting setup?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

If your lucky a tradtech titan might pop up. Try posting in the classifieds, I did and got a titan for $275 and TT carbon/woods for $120. just added a rest and plunger to it last week as well. love this set up.

also you can usually find dryad and some wood riser tradtechs in the classifieds on sites like tradtalk


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

Can't go wrong with a new TT Pinnacle and the glass limbs, string and total setup, for about $400.


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

vulcan12 said:


> Just asking- why are you looking for an ilf hunting setup?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


I just like the idea of being able to target practice in my yard then buying a new set of limbs when it is hunting time. I also like the expandability of growing with the setup as my skills (hopefully) increase. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

WARF! You can easily find riser and limbs, ready to go for under $300.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

At your price point, its tough to beat the Tradtech ILF bows. I recently bought a Morrison ILF with a set of Max1 hunting limbs and black max limbs for practice.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I see more older Tradtech Titan risers come up than the new ones. Also quite a few Morrisons and Das/Dalaas. I'd keep my eye open for one of these. The Morrison wood and/or phenolic is great if you like wooden style handles and shoot off the shelf.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Whatever JParanee says! I've picked his brain a few times, he knows his ILF hunting stuff.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Tony 

I just have some good resources


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

benzy said:


> WARF! You can easily find riser and limbs, ready to go for under $300.


I agree 100%, and if you're honest, picky, and real patient you'll get arrows, glove and a serviceable quiver for that. 
Got one coming....


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=058450


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

rogbo said:


> http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=058450


That's a great deal for someone who draws 26" or less.


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I guess it looks like trad gang is a good place to look as I have spent hours on line and haven't yet found anything. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

drawemback said:


> Thanks for the link. I guess it looks like trad gang is a good place to look as I have spent hours on line and haven't yet found anything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Also check out Tradtalk, I see far more ILF stuff there than on TradGang.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-BEAR-...-HOYT-WIN-WIN-SAMICK-AND-OTHERS-/321105808704


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Can anyone suggest me an all wood riser that will keep me under $300.00 to meet my needs? 
I think I will save up some more cash for my limbs. Also, if this matters, I would like to shoot off the shelf. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

drawemback said:


> Can anyone suggest me an all wood riser that will keep me under $300.00 to meet my needs?
> I think I will save up some more cash for my limbs. Also, if this matters, I would like to shoot off the shelf.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2



Pinnacle and I don't know what the Apex is going for


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

tradtech pinnacle and gallaxy are under $300 pinnacle is 19" Gallaxy 17" Heard nothing but good things about the pinnacle riser


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

drawemback said:


> Can anyone suggest me an all wood riser that will keep me under $300.00 to meet my needs?
> I think I will save up some more cash for my limbs. Also, if this matters, I would like to shoot off the shelf.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Check out ilfrisers.com. Sometimes he has some on eBay for around 240 

Here's a pic of my 17"


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks to everyone here for your help on me getting started in traditional. Looks like I am scoring on a used Pinnacle II. Now the search is on for some descent 30# limbs. Can't wait to get all set up. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

tradtech black max limbs dont cost much and should fit the bill. believe they are under $140 I use the carbon/woods and for the price they are nice


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

There's a set of 26# W&W SF mediums on stickbow for $85. They're rated on a 25" riser so that should put you in the ballpark


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you found a good riser 

The Blackmax Limbs from Trad Tech are an exceedingly good value and perform very well 

Call John at Trad Tech and see what he has in stock 

Also ask him to recommend aa arrow setup. He will save you money in the long run and get things flying straight quicker so you can just concentrate on your shooting etc. 



Good luck


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

JimPic said:


> There's a set of 26# W&W SF mediums on stickbow for $85. They're rated on a 25" riser so that should put you in the ballpark


I sent this guy a pm hopefully I will hear something soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Markliep said:


> Hoyt excel 21" risers littleless than $200 & tradtech wood glass black max limbs are about $130 - course you'll need a string & rest/plunger too unless you build up the shelf - the Hoyt has lots of admirers - M


tradtech limbs interchangeable on hoyt risers?


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Ended up getting a used set of 35# Blackmax limbs; limbs and riser supposed to be here Monday. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

drawemback said:


> Ended up getting a used set of 35# Blackmax limbs; limbs and riser supposed to be here Monday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


You can't go wrong with those.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Black Max limbs shoot very well for the money.


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Everything arrived today safe and sound. I got extremely lucky dealing with 2 great guys in the process. Thanks for all the help so far and I couldn't be more happy with my purchases. Still waiting on a string so I can try to shoot this thing. 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent choice, you won't be disappointed.


----------

